# Opinion on these breedings.



## Espo4442 (Nov 1, 2012)

My search continues into my next pup so if you're bored or would like to help out, please chime in. (Yes, I now these are all over the board) Looking to learn more about these bloodlines. Looking for a dog with solid nerves, sound temperament to be trusted around children and out in public. Substantial sized male with great bone. Medium-High Drive.

1.Gitta s Cagova Raje ZM, ZVV1(Gitta s Cagova Raje) X SV-Max Ze Stribrneho Kamene (Max ze Stribrneho kamene)

2.Blitzi ( Blitzi z AlpineK9) and Chulo (Chulo z Jirkova dvora ( Cheyenne))

3. VD Bonnie Di Dranel (Bonie di Dranel) X Stuka Vom Enchhaus (SG1 Stuka vom Enckhausen)


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm a newbie to reading pedigrees but my male is a Illo Von Der Abfuhr grandson (in Chulo's pedigree) who is also a Stormfront's Brawnson great grandson (in Stuka's pedigree) and he's a amazing dog. I personally really love both those dogs


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's another litter you might consider, with similar bloodlines to what you've been looking at:

Max ze Stribrneho Kamene/ Jane ze Zdenkovo Dvora Puppies


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

OK - since everyone seems to like Max....

Line-breeding for the progency of Max ze Stribrneho kamene and V Furious von Wolfstraum

Max to Furi.....Furi a proven female, dam of 2 LE K9s and the High IPO2, High Female and High Protection (over all the male, experienced IPO3 dogs  ) at the ME Regional.....Breeding done last week or so.....several of her "B" litter Chuck pups on the way to titles as well....

Furi good with kids, people and a house dog....great nerves and very very stable.

Not my liter - tho I may raise out a pup for Dan.....

Lee


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a Max/Gitta female from the last breeding. She is 9 months old. She is high drive, very active with a great temperament, good around children and other animals.


----------



## Espo4442 (Nov 1, 2012)

Well just to update everyone I went with the Max and Gitta litter and here is my little guy at 12 weeks. "Wolf" Wolfgang. So far he's adjusting the the new house and surroundings but he is a very smart guy and picked up the sit and down in prob less than 10 min. Hopefully(unlikely) the rest of training goes as well. Lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is adorable, and he looks like a wolfgang Congrats


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

he has the look that I like , that calm power , self assured , confident


----------



## Espo4442 (Nov 1, 2012)

carmspack said:


> he has the look that I like , that calm power , self assured , confident


Exactly what I thought when I first saw him. Reminds me a lot of what I have seen in pictures of his father. Can't wait until he starts getting used to the huge paws that are underneath him lol.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Espo4442 said:


> Exactly what I thought when I first saw him. Reminds me a lot of what I have seen in pictures of his father. Can't wait until he starts getting used to the huge paws that are underneath him lol.


That takes a while if he is anything like mine. She was a goofy klutz for a while!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations! good luck!

Lee


----------



## Espo4442 (Nov 1, 2012)

TimberGSD2 said:


> That takes a while if he is anything like mine. She was a goofy klutz for a while!


Yeah he loves to run and stomp his feet down and then flop on his side lol.


----------

